# Another surprise in Pearl's litter



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

The bubbas are going to be three weeks old tomorrow and during handling today I noticed this little one is rather more fluffy than the rest. So Pearl carried longhair as well as pied, I like surprises! 

Personality wise she is an absolute sweetheart. She's calm, nuzzley and a total poppet <3 I love her little satin feetsies in the last pic!


























Also, even though I'm fairly confident I sexed these 6 bubbas correctly because I saw nipples on 4 of them at a younger age, I'm starting to panic that I might be wrong. I can't find nipples on ANY of them now, they're too furry and wriggly. I'm keeping a doe and the others are going to homes so it's imperative that they are sexed correctly. Would you be able to sex this one for me to see if I'm on the right track or not please? All pics are of the same mouse. Sorry for the lack of focus.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A very pretty doe.


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh she's gorgeous! What a lovely coat!!


----------



## somuchforsubtlety (Oct 3, 2015)

Long-haired!!! :love :mrgreen: :gwavec :mrgreen: YAY!!!!! *<3* :love1


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

That lh coat is lovely, congrats!


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

WoodWitch said:


> A very pretty doe.


Awesome news, phew! Lol  I just couldn't find any bloomin' nipples anywhere lol. Compared to her brothers she and her sisters are quite clearly different "down there", but I was starting to second guess myself as the time for them to go to new owners gets closer and I realised I'd be responsible for any wrong sexing and accidental litters!

Once they stop teleporting about I'll double check the others. I seriously can't believe how quickly they move about!


----------



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

That is such a beautiful girl!

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Some pics of the bubbas having some playtime in a box  They's so photogenic I love them!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They really are very pretty!


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, I wasn't planning on keeping a buck from this litter but it's just become more and more obvious this little guy should stay with me. Aside from his outgoing, inquisitive and calm nature, he's grown to be visibly bigger than his brother and sisters and I just adore his face. So he's staying to make some babies 

Next to mum at 3 and a half weeks

uploading pictures


picture share

That face! <3 When I kiss him he puts his paws on my face <3

upload image online


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Ahhh that's the cutest thing!!


----------



## honeybee (Dec 19, 2015)

Your mice are so gorgeous! I have been looking for longhairs/satins for many years (to keep as pets) Do you have any available for adoption? Thanks


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm afraid not currently but I'm hoping for litters in January, and I've just added a new longhair doe to my collection so it will be one of the genes that pops up in my future litters fairly frequently. Most of my stock is satin as well, I now have beige, black, agouti and yellow. There's also pied in the beige line along with longhair.

I have a bit of a back order at the moment, everyone is finding out how lovely pet mice are I think! But depending on litter sizes I may well have babies available in my next litters so I'll let you know 

My new longhair doe isn't satin and doesn't have the best type (although her ears are not bad) but she has an amazing little personality. She's still technically a hopper but the snuggliest little thing. I think I literally gave her a bazillion kisses yesterday when I got her home lol. She just sits in my hand and tries to wash my face back lol.

Here she is looking like absolute poop cos my hands were all sweaty and I messed up her fur giving her snogs


----------



## OlWolf (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------

